# Whitby and Scarborough



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Had a grand time on the Whitby and Scarborough Trail. 

Arrived in Whitby at around 6.30pm. Initially drove down towards the whale bones on the top of the cliff. There is 24 hour parking there at a cost of around 5.50. I would have struggled to get in one bay, and knowing we wanted to be there till around 3pm Saturday we back tracked around 500 yards to near the crazy golf for free parking for as long as we wanted from what i could gather. And there were other vans parked up there so all good. Walked through the bones and down to the front and had some Magpie fish and chips. Which are always perfect. Back to the van, few kids over the road on skateboards etc but they were gone for ten and that was it until morning. 

Jumped into a taxi at 9 ish which took us to the fabulous Robin Hoods Bay. (Just under a tenner)Good look round then on with the purpose of the mission to walk back to Whitby via the Cleveland Way. Beautiful Cliff Top walk. In good prolonged dry weather ok in trainers, otherwise more sensible footwear should be taken and water. It's around 6 miles and impossible to get lost as your just following the cliff tops. Good paths etc 

When arriving in Whitby the town was now rammed. So packed up straight away and ventured south. Stopped half way for cup of tea and a snooze, then arrived in Scarborough. Got up to The Esplanade on The South Cliff, but signs implied No Overnights. I was going to risk it but the park had such a camber on it and the chocks would have given the game away. Anyhow left van there as it was a nice walk along the cliff into town via the foot bridge near The Grand. Walked along St Thomas St then took a right at LloydsTSB walked down and found a place called Irvines. Pretty traditional menu of Roast Beef etc decor and tables clean and tidy thou slightly dated but i wasn't there to eat the tables. It was lovely food with polite staff and fair prices 6.80 for beef and 5.80 for chicken and chips. Then after, down to the sea front for a lemon top. Magic and it weather was very mild. 

Back to the van and took Imbiber's advice and ventured to Marine Drive. Got parked just past the water works place 400 yards round from the amusements. Six other's were parked up including and Autotrail Pawnee. Not much noise and peaceful from 10.30 onwards. The odd car obviously, but all good. 

Woke up to the most brilliant sunrise, facing east it was coming in straight through the wind screen. Sat there drinking my tea and loving every second. Dread to think how much a hotel room would cost with that view. 

Started walk along to North Bay, destination North Bay Cafe, It's at The Peasolm Park end of North Marine Round near the indoor bowling place. It's painted green and popular with tourists and locals so get there early. 

Hope that helps you with any future trips. 

Regards Freddiebooks


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

That should read North Marine Road and not Round.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone fancy meeting up this Saturday at a wild camping spot in Scarborough?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Third last paragraph just about sums it up, "Dread to think what a hotel room would cost with that view". 
The very reason some town and city councils are becoming so anti motorhome parking.

viator.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Funny you should say that about the councils.

I wild camped at Pooley Bridge car park on Friday night. Arrived around 9.30pm. Ignored the "no overnight camping" sign. Woke on the morning, and was in the village post office by 8.30am and spent £10. Packed up and away by 9am, to stay at a site i'd like to add. More trade for the area OFF SEASON !!!

If i had obeyed the sign, the local post office would have been ten quid down. 

And i wouldn't have gone there to stay in a hotel. I stay in hotels once every year at the most and thats for weddings. 

So i think councils have got there wires totally crossed assuming the hotels are losing trade cause of motorhomes. I bloody hate hotels !!! Thats why i got a motorhome !!!

We should be welcomed with open arms and looked after and encouraged. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

viator said:


> Third last paragraph just about sums it up, "Dread to think what a hotel room would cost with that view".
> .
> 
> viator.


north marine drive, £25pppn, inc dinner bed and breakfast. you can choose a room with a sea view or en-suite and after three months i'd like it very much if i never stayed it such a grotty place ever again.

i'd meet you for a wild camp in scarborough but i've got a busy weekend planned, have you stayed at broxa?? forest? that's very nice, quiet out of the way and very nice views!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

DiscoDave said:


> viator said:
> 
> 
> > Third last paragraph just about sums it up, "Dread to think what a hotel room would cost with that view".
> ...


broxa forest? Tell me more?


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Does anyone fancy meeting up this Saturday at a wild camping spot in Scarborough?


]]

Sorry two weeks two late we are back home now. We found a large carpark on the North Bay. Free parking in the winter.

Motorhomer


----------

